# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_13SD released.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_2_13SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added screen lock reset for next LG Android phones :
   LG P690,P690b,P690f,P692,P693,P698 and P698f.

----------

